# Ranglisten Spiel



## M.Schmierhaus (19 Nov. 2010)

Das Spiel läuft folgendermaßen: Unten sind 20 Stars aufgelistet und jede hat am Anfang 10 Punkte. Jetzt kann jeder einer davon einen Punkt abziehen und ihn seiner Favoritin geben. Wer bei 0 Punkten angekommen ist, ist raus - wer am längsten drin bleibt gewinnt. Als Kandidatinnen habe ich einfach die Frauen von den Top 10 der deutschen und die der internationalen Liste der FHM Sexiest Women of the World genommen.

Hier die Liste (alphabetisch):

Abbey Clancy
Adrianna Lima
Bar Refaeli
Cheryl Cole
Collien Fernandez
Eva Mendes
Frankie Sandford
Jessica Alba
Katy Perry
Keeley Hazell
Kelly Brook
Kesha
Kristen Stewart
Lady Gaga
Marisa Miller
Megan Fox
Michelle Hunziker
Scarlett Johansson
Sophia Thomalla
Sylvie Van Der Vaart


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (20 Nov. 2010)

Ich fang mal mit nem Beispiel an:

Abbey Clancy 10
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 10
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 10
Frankie Sandford 10
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 11 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9 -1
Lady Gaga 10
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 10
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 10
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 10


----------



## walme (20 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 10
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 10
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 10
Frankie Sandford 10
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 11 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9 -1
Lady Gaga 10
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 11 +1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 10
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9 -1


----------



## General (20 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 10
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 10
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 10
Frankie Sandford 10
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 11 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9 -1
Lady Gaga 9 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 11 +1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11 +1
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9 -1


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 10
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 9 -1
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 10
Frankie Sandford 10
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 11 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9 -1
Lady Gaga 9 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 12 +1+1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11 +1
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9 -1


----------



## astrosfan (21 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9 - 1
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 9 -1
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 11 + 1
Frankie Sandford 10
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 11 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9 -1
Lady Gaga 9 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 12 +1+1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11 +1
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9 -1


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 8
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 9
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 10 -1
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 12
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 12
Scarlett Johansson 10 +1
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9
__________________


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (21 Nov. 2010)

Ihr müsst nicht jedes mal alle +/- kopieren, es reicht, wenn ihr dran schreibt, wo ihr den Punkt abgezogen bzw. hinzugefügt habt

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 9
Collien Fernandez 10
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 9
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 12 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9
Lady Gaga 8 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 12
Scarlett Johansson 11
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## General (22 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 9
Collien Fernandez 11 +1
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 9
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 12 
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 9
Lady Gaga 8 
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 12
Scarlett Johansson 10 -1
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 9
Collien Fernandez 11 
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 9
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13 + 1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8 -1
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 12
Scarlett Johansson 10 
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 8-1
Collien Fernandez 11
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 9
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13 
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8 
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 10
Michelle Hunziker 13+1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## berki (23 Nov. 2010)

sophia thomalla 10 points


----------



## General (23 Nov. 2010)

berki schrieb:


> sophia thomalla 10 points



Die Spielregeln  : Das Spiel läuft folgendermaßen: Unten sind 20 Stars aufgelistet und jede hat am Anfang 10 Punkte. Jetzt kann jeder einer davon einen Punkt abziehen und ihn seiner Favoritin geben. Wer bei 0 Punkten angekommen ist, ist raus - wer am längsten drin bleibt gewinnt. Als Kandidatinnen habe ich einfach die Frauen von den Top 10 der deutschen und die der internationalen Liste der FHM Sexiest Women of the World genommen. Ihr müsst nicht jedes mal alle +/- kopieren, es reicht, wenn ihr dran schreibt, wo ihr den Punkt abgezogen bzw. hinzugefügt habt


----------



## astrosfan (24 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 8
Collien Fernandez 11
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 8-1
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13 
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8 
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11+1
Michelle Hunziker 13
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2010)

Cheryl Cole -1
Michelle Hunzicker +1


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

Max100 schrieb:


> Cheryl Cole -1
> Michelle Hunzicker +1



Kopier doch die komplette Liste, dann haben wir eine bessere Übersicht


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 10
Cheryl Cole 8
Collien Fernandez 12 +1
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 7 -1
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 13
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## General (25 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 11 +1
Cheryl Cole 8
Collien Fernandez 12 
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6 -1 
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 13
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 11 
Cheryl Cole 7-1
Collien Fernandez 12
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6 
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 8
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 14+1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## bibabaer (29 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 11 
Cheryl Cole 8 + 1
Collien Fernandez 12
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6 
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 7 - 1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 15
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 7 -1
Collien Fernandez 13 +1
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 7 
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 15
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (29 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 7
Collien Fernandez 13
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 14 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 6 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 15
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## General (29 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11 +1
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 7
Collien Fernandez 13
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 14 
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 9 -1
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 6 
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 15
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2010)

Cheryl Cole -1
Michelle Hunziker +1


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11 
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 6
Collien Fernandez 13
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5 -1
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 14
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 9 
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 6
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12 +1
Michelle Hunziker 16
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9
__________________


----------



## willbilder (30 Nov. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 6
Collien Fernandez 14 +1
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5 
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 14
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 9
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 5 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12 
Michelle Hunziker 16
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 5 -1
Collien Fernandez 14 
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 14
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 9
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 5 
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12
Michelle Hunziker 17 +1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 5 
Collien Fernandez 14
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5
Jessica Alba 11 +1
Katy Perry 14
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 8 -1
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 5
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12
Michelle Hunziker 17 
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 5
Collien Fernandez 14
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5
Jessica Alba 11
Katy Perry 15 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 8
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 4 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12
Michelle Hunziker 17
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Jan. 2011)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 5
Collien Fernandez 14
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5
Jessica Alba 11
Katy Perry 16 +1
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 8
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 3 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12
Michelle Hunziker 17
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## kanacky00 (17 Jan. 2011)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 6 +1
Collien Fernandez 14
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5
Jessica Alba 11
Katy Perry 16 
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 8
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 3 
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12
Michelle Hunziker 16 -1
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## Eagleeye (17 Jan. 2011)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 11
Bar Refaeli 11
Cheryl Cole 6
Collien Fernandez 14
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 5
Jessica Alba 12 +1
Katy Perry 16
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 8
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 2 -1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 12
Michelle Hunziker 16
Scarlett Johansson 10
Sophia Thomalla 11
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Abbey Clancy 9
Adrianna Lima 10
Bar Refaeli 11 
Cheryl Cole 8 + 1
Collien Fernandez 12
Eva Mendes 11
Frankie Sandford 6 
Jessica Alba 10
Katy Perry 13
Keeley Hazell 10
Kelly Brook 10
Kesha 10
Kristen Stewart 8
Lady Gaga 7 - 1
Marisa Miller 10
Megan Fox 11
Michelle Hunziker 15
Scarlett Johansson 10+1
Sophia Thomalla 11-1
Sylvie Van Der Vaart 9


----------

